# i need your opinion on my project



## blasito1973 (Aug 19, 2004)

i have a b12 sport coupe that has an e16et engine that is fuel injected it has about 106 ho stock my engine has a lot of miles on it and now its time to rebuil , heres what i have planed(and where your comments or sugestions are more than welcome) first i have the 8v head i would like to get a 12 v head , also iam planing to rear mount my turbo cause my mainfold is broken an it is very difucult to find the replacement and also cause i want to upgrade maybe to a t3 unit and for all the aded benefits of the rear mout turbo like less heat and more space inthe engine bay , also i am planing on blue printing evrithing to ensure a smoot runing engine and also i am considering to modifi or get a larger injectors and do someting to my stock clutch it is already reinforced it has parts from maxima and gsr parts (stock) so what do you think that i should go for


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

I didn't know there was a 12v head for the e-series, there isn't one in the US that I know of at least. But hell, if there is a 12v, go for it.

As far as rear mounting the turbo, what do you mean? If your exhaust manifold is cracked, I would look for a header for that motor, I'm sure you can find one in Mexico or Austraila, or maybe have one made.

If you run a T3, you will need bigger injectors, but morte importantly, you will need some way to remap the computer, get a chip, or get a piggyback controller (probably the best option).

If you make a lot more power, you will need a stronger clutch. I'd suggest unorthodox racing, they still support the e-series, and I've spoken to Jose at unorthodox, I think he's familiar with the B12, but in any case he'll definately make sure you get a clutch you need, those guys know what they are doing.


----------



## velardejose (Sep 9, 2004)

Yep, there is a 12v head, but there are no special cams for it...
I would suggest to get a bigger turbo and have a new exh manifold made
Then play with the a/f ratio til you get the desired boost


----------



## blasito1973 (Aug 19, 2004)

*heres the adress of the rear mounted turbo*

in the april issue of hci mag there is an article on remote'mount sts turbo kit this is their adress www.ststurbo.com


----------



## velardejose (Sep 9, 2004)

Do a search...
The exhaust gas has power in it because it goes out of the engine at a certain speed AND because it is stil expanding (hot, remember?)
If you install the turbo far far away from your exhaust port the gas will be colder, and its only energy would be its speed
This remote mounted turbo would boost but the response would be lethargic to say the least...
Almost all people agree that the closer the turbo to the exhaust port the better your turbo efficiency will be


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Yeah the rear mounted turbo is not a good idea. Do a search there was a topic on this a while back about the setup.


----------



## tony200 (Mar 23, 2005)

i agree. a rear mounted turbo is not agood idea.


----------



## blasito1973 (Aug 19, 2004)

*i found the oem mainfold*

a friend of mine just gotme a complete tubo and mainfold from another car like mine , well the diference is that the donor car was older and had carb instead of efi but the turbo and mainfold are just the same so i am going to keep the turbo in its place , also i have been spoken to a friend that is a mechanic of diesel engines and he toldme that he is going to check if theres any upgrades availavle for the oem turbine


----------



## blasito1973 (Aug 19, 2004)

*and another quetison*

do you think that the blow off valve will work with this setup cause i am runing about 6 or 7 psi on the turbo


----------



## velardejose (Sep 9, 2004)

The blow off is an interesting device... Works from 0.1 psi
Honestly, I think you should read more before jumping into this project
Peace


----------



## velardejose (Sep 9, 2004)

I don't mean to discourage you, ask first before talking about turbo and nos in the same sentence
I am still learning, when I first arrived here I had a general idea about how a turbo works, and my turbo+carb engine would be ruined now
It is not, and runs strong in my daily driver boosting 7 psi
Just take one step at the time
Feel free to ask, would like to hear about more turbo'ed' nissan engines


----------

